# Refinished EL OS Reparto Corse



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

So yesterday I made my first foray into Bianchi ownership after I bought a fully refinished (with Cyclomondo decals) circa '95 EL OS Reparto Corse frame. I've always wanted to own an EL OS bike and I couldn't be happier that it turned out to be a Bianchi! 

There are two slight flaws, in that the fork is not the original unicrown one that was used at the time (it's a sloping Aelle from a similar period) and that the paint is a bit short on the stays, bunching up the 'Reparto Corse' decal. That said, for $AU365 (US $380?) I consider this a steal. 

Apologies for the poor photos, they've come straight from the eBay auction. I'll post some clearer ones once she's home and safe.


















Build ideas? I'm not looking to spend big on this one, so I'm torn between a mid 90s, mid-level campy group or modern Veloce in silver.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt1986 said:


> So yesterday I made my first foray into Bianchi ownership after I bought a fully refinished (with Cyclomondo decals) circa '95 EL OS Reparto Corse frame. I've always wanted to own an EL OS bike and I couldn't be happier that it turned out to be a Bianchi!
> 
> There are two slight flaws, in that the fork is not the original unicrown one that was used at the time (it's a sloping Aelle from a similar period) and that the paint is a bit short on the stays, bunching up the 'Reparto Corse' decal. That said, for $AU365 (US $380?) I consider this a steal.
> 
> ...


beautiful! I actually like the look of this fork better than the unicrown. The lugs match better IMHO. As for the build, I vote for early 2000 Campy Veloce 10. They only came in alloy. I don't know why but to me, the new shifter shape doesn't go well with the look of classic steel. I much prefer look of the 10 spd shifters for some reason.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Ride-Fly - I agree re: the forks, was never a big fan of unicrowns in general.

As for the build, I found a 1995 Chorus groupset for a reasonable price, so I'll build it up with that and keep things quite period correct. An older Veloce group would also have looked nice though!

As for wheels, I really wanted a set of mid 90s Shamals, but they're a little out of my budget. Instead I've opted to use the hubs that came with the groupset and build them up with H+Son SL42s, which should create a similar look. Something like this:










I'll do photos when the build is completed.


----------



## munga (Jan 5, 2009)

I have also just joined your club, Matt. I have spent months looking for an X4, but every time I find one, it's too rough or too expensive  so I've settled for a tidy (but not great) original 1994 EL OS. Mine is also fitted with an incorrect fork (carbon), but I have a nice sloping crown chrome fork which might do the trick.

How's your build coming along?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

One of the best tube sets ever made. Like you say, the fact it's a Bianchi is icing on the cake.


----------



## davecm203 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pretty! I spotted that myself on eBay. Can't wait to see the finished build.


----------

